# Frilled Necks everywhere, new additions



## andyscott (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all,
Today Kristy and myself picked up a few new additions.
As Frilled Necks cant be sexed until they start to mature, its a lucky dip on what you get.
Due to this, and the fact that we need certian sexes for the Frillys we already have,
we just brought the whole clutch, 8 in total.
So in 10 to 12 months, we can take the lizards we need and move the rest on.

Here are a few pics of the new little ones.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 7, 2009)

Umm - I know people who can sex hatchling frill necks - see expansa1 here. And it was confirmed with Tarongs as well. Its hard to describe here but you can see differences in the vent area if you know what you are looking for. I am hoping to get Gab to do mine at the Expo this year as well mate.


----------



## andyscott (Mar 7, 2009)

It can be done Peter, but its still not 100%
Ive seen 1st hand and heard other stories about hatchlings being sexed wrong.


Besides this gives me an excuse to buy lots of hatchlings and raise them


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 7, 2009)

Also didnt Peter Harlow write something about sexing young frillies when he did his temperture depending sex study?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

ive succesfully sexed my dragons since hours old. lol. beardies, netteds, mountains, pygmies... vent width is far more effective then looking for hemipenal bulges.


----------



## whyme (Mar 7, 2009)

just a quick question. are frillies hard to keep? would'nt mind getting some myself? i've heard they're the GTP of lizards.


----------



## shane14 (Mar 7, 2009)

Absoluetly awesome! I wreally really want a frilly just got to wait


----------



## andyscott (Mar 7, 2009)

Just a few pics of there enclosure as well.
This will do them for the next 6 months anyway.


----------



## shane14 (Mar 7, 2009)

Andy are Frillies hard to keep?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 8, 2009)

The main difference between them and beardies Shane is that Frillies can "sulk". This can make them quite difficult to keep in the early stages. It is hard to define what is "sulking". When I bought my first pair the female "sulked" for 12 months. She wouldn't feed whilst I was in the room. would do well when I was around and was quite a problem. Then 12 months later she just suddenly snapped out of it. Gave me a great clutch of hatchies. Now feeds brilliantly and even out of my hands. Rarely frills up and I can even pass her around to people to handle. She is now just like a frill neck.

I now have some yearlings and one of them is sulking as well. So I have one that is a guzzle guts but the 2nd one has to be put in a tub on its own with crickets and left for an hour or so to eat them. The other one goes crazy at food.

But basically, if you have experience with beardies then that means you are ready for frillies. After all, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## itbites (Mar 8, 2009)

Frill neck hatchlings to my knowledge cannot be 100% accurately sexed 
I have spoken with several breeders vets etc...

It is like trying to sex an angle headed dragon 
it's just not possible 100% to guarantee sex at a young age.

Great pics Andy they are adorable aren't they


----------



## andyscott (Mar 9, 2009)

shane13 said:


> Andy are Frillies hard to keep?


 

Hi Shane,
I find Frillies quite easy to keep.
As Peter said, sometimes they can sulk.
What I have found with them, is that they dont like change. Change is the number one reason for sulking, so dont move it around.
Put it in a enclosure at least 3 foot high x 3 foot long and 2.5 foot deep, so as it will live in it as an adult.

In saying that, If you do get one. Look for one around 3 to 6 months old with good condition on it.
If it dose sulk, tub feed it every 2nd day (as Peter said, leave the room).
Once it snaps out of its sulking stage, you will have an amazing Australian Icon as a pet.
They do tame up, my oldest girl also feeds from my hand.
(came close to taking my whole finger, more than once)

Cheers Andy.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 9, 2009)

What are frillies going for these days?


----------



## andyscott (Mar 9, 2009)

pike1 said:


> What are frillies going for these days?


 

It depends on the breeder and the age of the animal.
Hatchlings go for around $300 to $400 each.
Sexed yearlings go for a bit more,
males around $500 and Ive seen female yearlings go for $750 each.

I would stay away from buying adults over 2 years old, as they are set in their ways.
An adult frilled neck will sulk a lot longer and is a lot harder to get settled, If its put into new surroundings.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanx Andy


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 9, 2009)

mmmm frillies!!! love them!! cant wait till i get mine!!!!


----------



## Niall (Mar 9, 2009)

Who did you buy them from?
Do you know what state the parents come from?
They look like QLD frillies.


Niall


----------



## itbites (Mar 9, 2009)

They are QLD form frilly's Niall


----------



## andyscott (Mar 10, 2009)

Niall said:


> Who did you buy them from?
> Do you know what state the parents come from?
> They look like QLD frillies.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Niall,

As Kristy said they are Qld Frillies
and I got them off a breeder over here in Vic.



> mckellar007mmmm frillies!!! love them!! cant wait till i get mine!!!!


 
Dont worry Jason, You will get at least one of these guys.
I Gotta look after my best customer


----------



## kakariki (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm.. mental note to self..........will need to take extra tubs when visiting Andy, way too gorgeous to pass up......


----------



## kupper (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi andy

when they are ready mate ill be super keen to grab a pair of you , been unable to find a breeder


----------



## andyscott (Mar 10, 2009)

kupper said:


> Hi andy
> 
> when they are ready mate ill be super keen to grab a pair of you , been unable to find a breeder


 
Hi Kupper
Not sure if there will be a pair left as most the females are spoken for.
There should be single males if your interested, You have taken the last spot in my book anyway.
I will contact you in about 8 months 

Thats if Sammy (kakariki) dosnt steal them all


----------



## kupper (Mar 10, 2009)

cool even one will do i have just been very keen to own one since i started in herp keeping


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 10, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Hi Niall,
> 
> As Kristy said they are Qld Frillies
> and I got them off a breeder over here in Vic.
> ...


 
the woma hates me, he keeps trying to eat me, ive already copped 15 bites off him, and the lacey is a pig, two pinkies sunday night, last night 4 pinkies and a chook head i think he will get a rest tonight!!


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL very cute!!


----------



## andyscott (Mar 11, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> the woma hates me, he keeps trying to eat me, ive already copped 15 bites off him, and the lacey is a pig, two pinkies sunday night, last night 4 pinkies and a chook head i think he will get a rest tonight!!


 

LMAO Jason, dont feed the lacey up to quick, you dont want him eating you as well 
Then again you enjoy being chewed on (by your herps)


----------



## andyscott (Mar 11, 2009)

kupper said:


> cool even one will do i have just been very keen to own one since i started in herp keeping


 

You do need an advanced licence in Vic though.


----------



## billyh (May 26, 2009)

do you need an advanced lisence in vic for frillies.


----------



## billyh (May 26, 2009)

lol sorry didnt read the last page.


----------



## bigguy (May 26, 2009)

The biggest problem I struck over the years keeping captive bred frillies was not the sulking, but Gout. Most people I have known who kept them long term also had similar problems.

Two things to watch for are 1) make sure they drink regulary to keep the kidneys working well. 2) make sure their diet is mainly insects. Too much protein such as mice can cause gout and ultimately kill them.

Apart from this they are a pleasure to keep and breed. Remember too, the sex of the hatchlings is determined by the incubation temps. Too hot=males, too cold=males, just right and you get both. Before you buy any from a breeder ask at what temp they incubated them. Can save a lot of wasted time.


----------



## itbites (May 26, 2009)

Thats very helpful info thanks bigguy 

I can honestly say I had no idea about the gout!..


----------



## Lonewolf (May 26, 2009)

Aww how cute! I'd love a frilly one day


----------



## PhilK (May 26, 2009)

Added to list of herps I would love to keep.. Damn that list is getting long.


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 26, 2009)

Hey mate i love the frilly's i wish they were a class one as i would have snapped one up very soon. What would you say was the tank size requirements and how big do they get? Also is their care much like beardies in terms of heating or do they require hotter tempretures?
Thanks Charlie


----------



## andyscott (May 27, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Hey mate i love the frilly's i wish they were a class one as i would have snapped one up very soon. What would you say was the tank size requirements and how big do they get? Also is their care much like beardies in terms of heating or do they require hotter tempretures?
> Thanks Charlie


 

Hi Charlie,
My Frillies are all Qld animals, they are smaller the the NT Frilled Necks.
Qld Frillies max out at about 70cm nose to tail, Ive seen NT frillies pushing 100cms. The enclosure shouldnt be smaller than 3 foot long x 3 foot high and 2 foot deep.
With climbing branches under the heat lamps, so the can heat up as much as they want.

They are a lot more temperamental than a Beardie and arnt as tolerant to being handled.


----------



## Niall (May 27, 2009)

These are my 2 Captive bred WA frillies.
They both have great personalities.


----------



## Pike01 (May 27, 2009)

bigguy; Remember too said:


> I thought it was the other way round.Damn I was hoping for mostly females from my clutch. Better check again.


----------

